# Calling all audiophiles: So what headphones do you use?



## Steven T (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys are using for headphones.. _*Especially *_those of you who have gone through the effort to have an amazing sounding system in your car.

Audio Technica ES7 and BeyerDynamic DT770 for me.. _They're so extremely different sounding and serve purpose for different genres._


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Sennheiser Wireless HD130. I wouldn't consider these amazing or anything but they sound alright. About as good as I would expect from wireless headphones. 

I have them for convenience rather than SQ though. I hate cords. I use them for gaming mainly.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Sennheiser HD 595

No Amplifier.

Will soon (summer) get a USB based DAC and Amplifier for them.


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Grado SR80 Headphones with a 'Bloat' USB DAC from the computer.

'The Bloat'


///////


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

I use a set of V-Moda Vibe earphones. They sound pretty awesome IMO and they have GREAT low end extension for earphones. They go down to 25 hz with authority. I watch blu-ray movies with them on. Works fine for me until I get the 5.1 setup going.


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

i wouldn't call myself an audiophile, but i enjoy my shure e4g's quite a bit.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Alessandro MS-1's on the computer.... basically Grado's. 

Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi.10 Pro's for portable.


----------



## Steven T (Dec 29, 2007)

Hayabusa said:


> I use a set of V-Moda Vibe earphones. They sound pretty awesome IMO and they have GREAT low end extension for earphones. They go down to 25 hz with authority. I watch blu-ray movies with them on. Works fine for me until I get the 5.1 setup going.


I have those too.. The bass is too bloated IMO. They're okay.. better than ipod canalphones for sure. I got em for $50 but for the $100 v-moda asks, you can do better. They do look insanely cool though.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I use Bose Triport in ear headphones until i find better.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

these

http://www.fullcompass.com/product/285056.html


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Plantronics DSP-500s...aka GameCom Pro 1's. 

But I' m guessing you wouldn't want these since these are known for the quality of the microphone more than the sound output (Although it is still pretty good).


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Been using my beyerdynamic DT880 for the past 2 years... easily the best audio purchase I've ever made.

I'm certainly looking forward to have a speaker setup though!


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

I am currently using the Sennheiser HD 280 Pro

Can't go wrong with this set of Cans especially for $100 if you want a set of closed ear headphones and are on a budget. 

Open ear, I would recommend a set of AKG 601 or AKG 701. Tonality on these are CRAZY!!!

Here are some websites to check out as well that may help you in your selection.

http://www.head-fi.org/
http://www.headphone.com/


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

AKG 501's with a pimeta amp that is able to roll opamps.

Love the clarity, but not the greatest bass extension.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

dt880

VERY comfortable, glad I didnt sell em lol

I need a headphone amp though, im clueless as to what are good brands though


----------



## Steven T (Dec 29, 2007)

Yah, beyerdynamics makes some NIIICE stuff.  

I had the 990 250ohm for a while but I really enjoyed the classic signature bass of the 770 pro 80ohm so I sold the 990's. Even though they had better soundstage (because they're open), the highs just sizzled a little too much on those 990's for my liking since I am sensitive to highs.

Tried AKG240's and they had *excellent *soundstage but felt too empty.. hallow.. Like they were missing something (especially on the low end).

I think my all time favorites so far are (*all *completely different sounding by the way):
Equation Audio RP-21
Beyerdynamic DT 770
Audio Technica ES7 (more suited for portability)


----------



## Steven T (Dec 29, 2007)

Diru said:


> these
> 
> http://www.fullcompass.com/product/285056.html


Ahh.. alright.. beat this! http://www.eeonline.com.au/p/58332/sennheiser-orpheus-electrostatic-headphone-system-.html


----------



## Licinius (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a pair of Sennheiser HD570's that I loved (paired with a cmoy, of course), but I broke the cord and need to find a new one. My backup pair are HD 280 Pros (cheap but not too bad either, w/ the same amp).


----------



## fuscobal (Mar 27, 2006)

Had Beyer DT-770 wich were good but they had exagerated low frequencies and some small coloration on mids. Replaced them with Beyer DT-880 wich are close to perfect to my ear. Detail to die for, linearity, not harsh but they do need amplification and eventually a dedicated DAC to get best out of them !


----------



## kunuggs (Jun 26, 2005)

AKG K501's unamped. I probably should get an amp, but they sound so freaking good without one. I got them when they were on closeout for $100 shipped and probably will never sell them since I can think of no headphone that will be nearly as good for the same $$$.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Quite a few different cans....go with IEM's...they will change the way you think about headphones.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9161

have you seen this thread?


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmm I seem to remember that one. Since then my headphone collection has grown exponentially.

I now spend most of my time listening to Stax SR-007 Omega 2 electrostatics through a Kevin Gilmore Blue Hawaii. So far it's my favorite set up but it is far from cheap and far from portable. I did build the Blue Hawaii myself so that saved me a grand or two. 

I see a lot of people that like the DT880. I find the 2005 versions top end to be just to sibilant for my liking. I have a pair of the 2003 version and I like them a lot. I power them with a Xin Reference amp. Great match up.

I have another half dozen or so cans I listen to now and then but those two get the most.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

DevilDriver said:


> Quite a few different cans....go with IEM's...they will change the way you think about headphones.


I have a couple pair (Shure, UE, Etymotic) but I don't think they really can compare to the sound of a full size can. 

Of course I have not tried any of the high end customs but then your talking $1000+ for a IEM.


----------



## Steven T (Dec 29, 2007)

DevilDriver said:


> Quite a few different cans....go with IEM's...they will change the way you think about headphones.


I have many IEM's but I prefer using a full sized can when I can! IEM's are a fantastic option if you want to block outside noise.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

NaamanF said:


> but then your talking $1000+ for a IEM.


$250.

i will be getting a pair of these soon, altho maybe not considerd 'high end' im sure they are good enough for lil ol me.

and will give me a good idea about how good ,great iems could be.

http://www.livewiresforyou.com/


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

I have heard good things about those. There are also a couple other companies that do in inexpensive customs. I was more referring to the UE 10 or 11.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

DonovanM said:


> Been using my beyerdynamic DT880 for the past 2 years... easily the best audio purchase I've ever made.
> 
> I'm certainly looking forward to have a speaker setup though!


I've been using the 880's for about 2 years as well. had a little dot II and now a dared mp5 amp. Simply a great can and amp combo.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Grado SR325


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Home: Sennheiser HD-580 + HeadRoom Total AirHead
Air-travel: Altec (Etymotic-designed/made) iM716 + TAH
Daily commute (walk/shuttle): above Altety iM716, sans amp
Exercise: Koss KSC-75 with earclips cannibalized off of KSC-35s, Sennheiser PMX-100


----------

